# Verkaufe / Tausche Konsolenübergreifend (PC, Xbox 360, Wii, 3DS, NDS, Gamecube, PSP)



## aka4 (19. Juli 2012)

*Verkaufe / Tausche Konsolenübergreifend (PC, Xbox 360, Wii, 3DS, NDS, Gamecube, PSP)*

Ich tausche oder verkaufe folgende Sachen, ich hoffe es ist übersichtlich.
Ich suche generell Spiele oder auch gute Filme, bin da relativ offen.
Wenn ihr etwas kaufen wollt, macht mir einfach ein Angebot.
Wenn ihr etwas tauschen möchtet, macht mir ebenfalls ein Angebot, oder linkt euren Tauschthread.


*BIETE AN:*

*Konsolen und Handhelds:*

*Xbox 360 Slim (250 GB)* (Oktober 2011 gekauft bei Amazon.de -> Restgarantie)
Lieferumfang: - Xbox 360 S Konsole (matt) - Xbox 360 S 250-GB-Wechselfestplatte - Xbox 360 Composite-AV-Kabel (Standardauflösung), alles in originaler Verpackung mit Anleitungen

*Nintendo DS Lite* in weiß
OVP Karton ist dabei, Anleitungen müsst ich suchen, weiß nicht wo sie sind.
Ansonsten ist der DS Lite in gutem Zustand, hab immer Bildschirmfolien verwendet und bin sorgsam mit ihm umgegangen.
Als Spiel lege ich Lock's Quest bei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Special Edition *NEU! (verschweißt)*

New Play Control: Mario Power Tennis

Zack & Wiki: Der Schatz von Barbaros

Trauma Center: Second Opinion

Wii Music

Bully: Die Ehrenrunde

Red Steel

Red Steel 2

Mario Sports Mix (neuwertig)

Goldeneye 007

Opoona

MySims

Wii Motion Plus

Silikonhüllen für Wii FB (weiß)

Silikonhüllen für Wii FB mit Wii Motion Plus (weiß)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gears of War 3 (kaum gespielt)

Assassins Creed (XBOX Classics)

GTA IV: Episodes from Liberty City

Viva Pinata - Chaos im Paradies

Alan Wake (Limitierte Version)

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas

BioShock 2

Forza Motorsport 2 (XBOX Classics)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UEFA EURO 2012 (neu + verschweißt)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starfox Adventures

Donkey Kong Jungle Beat (neuwertig)

The Sims Bustin' Out!

Der Spongebob Schwammkopf Film

True Crime: Streets of LA






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PES 2011 3D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pokémon Perl







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PaRappa The Rapper (neuwertig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mario Power Tennis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nintendo Hanafuda Karten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Animal Crossing: Your Favorite Songs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rythm Paradise Rassel Baukit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Plüschfigur: Toad: (mit Etikett (neu) ca. 22 cm groß)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Plüschfigur: Wario: (mit Etikett (neu) ca. 25 cm groß)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Other Stuff*

Alone in the Dark Figur (aus Limited Edition) (NO. 85530)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PES 2012 Energy Drink (Mindestens haltbar bis 03.2013)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aka4 (21. Juli 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum (XBOX Classics) ist verkauft.


----------

